
Show HN: Five second finance, a way to get quick financial news everyday - mrhektor
https://www.instagram.com/mrhektorsg/
======
mrhektor
We post every morning around noon, Singapore time. The news is mostly focussed
on local / South East Asia finance, with some global financial tech thrown in
for good measure. Would love any feedback! Note: Most posts are carousels, so
please swipe / click on the arrows to go through it

